
FlowTask – simple yet interactive task board for your mobile browser - moubi
https://github.com/moubi/flow-task#readme
======
eyelidlessness
I check out every simple task board I can find—because eventually every Trello
becomes a Jira. That said, I found this one's usage very non-obvious. It
wasn't clear to me there are multiple columns. At first I tried to find a
checkbox or whatever to complete tasks, which obviously doesn't work because
you're expected to drag it to the invisible columns to the right. I only
discovered this by accident by dragging a task down and slightly sideways.
Scrolling horizontally does not work except by dragging a task. Doing that
doesn't move it to the next row except after waiting a very long time if you
drag from the right side.

~~~
moubi
Yes, there are certain limitations and you have found some. Thank you for
exposing those. I will definitely work to improve the app. It is in very early
stage and I am currently using it for my own task management.

My initial intention was to allow horizontal scrolling together with swiping
between columns, but somehow I prefer the nice transition effects. So the
scrolling is not supported for now. My future plans are to keep it that way
plus addressing the issue with non visible columns that you pointed out.
Arrows for next/prev column in the title bar may be? I don't know...

Some of my goals with this app: \- keep it very simple/small; \- interactive
UI; \- don't try to beat the big fishes; \- it's not a kanban board;

